# help buying pet



## cathie g (Dec 22, 2009)

I planned on a vacation and to buy and bring back a champion Rottweiler with me. My plans have changed and now instead of buying in person I will be wiring $8500.00. Any way, or anyone who(for a fee) give some advise and or check this out or know someone who could. The dog is in Ratchaburi. All suggestions greatly appreciated. This thing is worring me to death. I should have had a back up plan. I had to get taken at Christmas. Thank You so very much Cathie


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

cathie g said:


> I planned on a vacation and to buy and bring back a champion Rottweiler with me. My plans have changed and now instead of buying in person I will be wiring $8500.00. Any way, or anyone who(for a fee) give some advise and or check this out or know someone who could. The dog is in Ratchaburi. All suggestions greatly appreciated. This thing is worring me to death. I should have had a back up plan. I had to get taken at Christmas. Thank You so very much Cathie



Cathie,

Beware, it sounds to be like a scam! WHY would a championship Rottweiler be in Thailand in the first place? 

I would do a Google search for scams regarding buying a pet at long distance. I just heard much the same about someone wanting to by a dog, sight unseen only 800 miles away. How do you know anything about them or the dog? You might also see if they are registered with an international club. You should be able to go to the AKC or some other group that tracks the lineage of pure bred dogs, get the dog's registered name, including its Dam and Sire. Again, WATCH OUT - this smells like a scam. If they're in a rush to do a deal, I can almost guarantee you will be cheated. What's that old saw, "if it appears to be too good to be true it usually is"

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

Serendipity2 said:


> Cathie,
> 
> Beware, it sounds to be like a scam! WHY would a championship Rottweiler be in Thailand in the first place?
> 
> ...


I agree, it sounds a huge risk to send money for a dog. I know the Thais like little dogs but never heard of champions by international standards. Not only that but even if it was genuine, when the customs officers realise that something worth serious money is passing through, they have been known to invent necessary permits which you cannot get - unless you make a facilitating permit. They got there hands on some of my stuff and I had to bribe $2000 to get it into Thailand without the impossible permit.


----------

